# Timeshares & II



## GoodWitch (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm new to timesharing and would like my first investment to be prudent.  I am primarily interested in trading, so the SA timeshares seem to be a good value for the investment.  The problem is that the hotels I would most like to trade into are on II (Disney, Hyatt).  II has only 1 SA resort (Exclusive Resorts at Cape Suites) and I can't find any available for resale.

1) Any suggestions for another region where the price and demand are as attractive as SA?  

2) Other than Marriott, what other 5 crown hotel chains of distinction trade on RCI?

Thank you for your comments. I'm learning all that I can.


----------



## float (Dec 4, 2008)

[You may not offer or solicit timeshare sales in the forums.-DenseM Moderator]


----------

